# Show off your woodworking projects!



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have zero experience in doing wood work. But I finally decided to give building a nice workbench a shot and it actually came out really nice looking. So now I have had my interest caught in different kinds of carpentry projects I want to do. So if you want to, show off some wood projects you have done so I can be overloaded with things to build this winter. Especially archery related or outdoor related, but also anything handy around the house/garage would be cool to see!

Thanks to anyone who cares to share!


----------



## Tacitus (Oct 14, 2012)

built a target holder not to long ago with a shingled roof if you can read a tape mark a line and figure out an angle which are all easily learnable then you can wood work! Youtube has some amazing wood workers like stumpynubs and Jimmy Diresta (amazing with any material) check those guys out you'll find more on the way and they will show you little tips and tricks that are right in front of your nose you didn't even know!


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## rdog38 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good lookin stuff guys! Thanks for sharing. And thanks tacitus I will definitely check it out!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In I like to see these projects myself


----------



## charlieB6886 (Jan 2, 2014)

The deer is awesome. I wish I knew that guy. Here is some of my work


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Lcavok99 said:


> View attachment 2099945
> View attachment 2099946
> View attachment 2099947


How much for the screen doors?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Cheese Tray -- Texas Ebony and white oak








Serving tray -- mesquite end-grain parquet, maple 










Veggie/chip and dip tray, mesquite










Mesquite end-grain parquet trivets/hot pads










Serving tray -- walnut & white oak










Chip/veggie & dip tray -- walnut, cherry, oak










End grain cutting board -- walnut, cherry, maple, mesquite, birch/beech


----------



## Tacitus (Oct 14, 2012)

the tables! ahhh thats my next biggest project when it warms up! Im going to slab out wood from fallen trees to make one!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great looking stuff here guys!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Bow case is a good 2nd project, Simply make a full bow and glue it together then run it through the table saw to cut it in half. That way you will know for sure the top will match the bottom.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy Smokes!. Lots of skill here.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

Lcavok99 said:


> View attachment 2099945
> View attachment 2099946
> View attachment 2099947


Wow, that is impressive!


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

dblungem said:


> Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...
> 
> View attachment 2100091
> 
> ...


He was 16 when he started...
Jk...that's incredible.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Needed a shed and a place to hang a deer so I built one! 

























Hutch


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Great thread keepm commin,,, bump it up


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

A few I have done


----------



## B.L.C. (Oct 13, 2009)

I built a boat. Its a flats skiff that I built from blue prints.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

This was my last wood working project. It started at a picture from the Internet, and requested by a gentleman in South Carolina to build.





Complete project can be found here.


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.
> 
> View attachment 2100073
> 
> View attachment 2100075


i really like these tables alot i want to build my own but i do not know how too. but its somthing i really want to learn how to do.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...
> 
> View attachment 2100091
> 
> ...


Probably the coolest thing I've ever seen made out of wood. That's incredible


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Bow Stalker (Sep 24, 2014)

^^^^ Thats my kind of stuff there. No nails or screws! All Mortise and Tenon! Awesome!! The older way of building things may take a bit longer but it will last longer and give you a great sense of pride


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

dblungem said:


> Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.
> 
> View attachment 2100073
> 
> View attachment 2100075


How did you attach top to legs ?


----------



## jm_middleton07 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just wanted to show off the buck mark I made for my wife. I cut this out of cherry on the cnc I program at work.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Another bow case:


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pysiek said:


> How much for the screen doors?


themusual price is $500. but depending one hat goes on it i might sell one as low as 400 or higher.


----------



## SWVA-hunter (Jul 25, 2011)

Built this over spring break from college a couple years ago.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh the bed is Friggin awesome, the wife would hate it but I think it is an image of perfection.


----------



## Navycook91 (Jan 10, 2014)

My rustic cedar farm house table & 2 PT pine benches.


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

started making these grunt calls a couple weeks ago...fun, quick projects and all my buddies love them. Been cranking them out like crazy for X-mas presents...


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all the replies. You all have a lot of talent. I have a ways to go but it's a lot of fun. What's the most useful tools that I could buy that may be overlooked or just most of all handy?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The most useful tool to buy is the one you actually need for your next project.

Once you have the basics:

- saws (crosscut, rip and a fine or dovetail saw)
- combination square or Odd Jobs
- marking gauge
- sliding bevel
- basic chisel set
- coping saw
- miter box
- hammer / mallet
- screwdriver set
- jack plane
- block plane
- workbench and a set of clamps
- an oilstone or other means of sharpening tools

Stop buying and start building. When you find a task is taking (or will take) longer than seems reasonable read up on alternative techniques and if it seems right, buy the specialized tool which is designed to address the task.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.
> 
> View attachment 2100073
> 
> View attachment 2100075



Good Gawd are you Amish or something? LOL I WANT ONE! NOW!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Gee, I should probably also post this even though as an experiment to test plywood it failed, it was cool while it lasted.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

I helped a guy tear down a 70 year old barn and I kept some of the wood to make some plaques to mount some of my deer on. The old wood was tough to work with. This is nothing compared to some of these projects but I was pretty proud of them. I used a few, sold a couple and gave some to friends. I liked using the old hinges as decor. The horseshoe was plaque was my favorite. The buck I mounted on there was fitting because I got him by pure luck.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

The horseshoe buck


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Silver maple table






made from limb of a tree I had removed. Not fancy but nice.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

WillAdams said:


> The most useful tool to buy is the one you actually need for your next project.
> 
> Once you have the basics:
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

soybean81 said:


> I helped a guy tear down a 70 year old barn and I kept some of the wood to make some plaques to mount some of my deer on. The old wood was tough to work with. This is nothing compared to some of these projects but I was pretty proud of them. I used a few, sold a couple and gave some to friends. I liked using the old hinges as decor. The horseshoe was plaque was my favorite. The buck I mounted on there was fitting because I got him by pure luck.


That's really neat. I'm actually about to start tearing down an old barn that's over 100 years old. Got a lot of stuff I'm going to do with the wood cause I'm allowed to have as much as I want of it


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

pappasmerf86 said:


> i really like these tables alot i want to build my own but i do not know how too. but its somthing i really want to learn how to do.


I actually taught myself to build tables. The internet is a great resource and will save you 10 years or so laboring for someone else. Do your homework and then dive in on a small piece - end table, coffee table. Use lumber from the box store on your first one - 2x4 and 2x6 fir - cheap. Lots of self pride when you finally make a piece and have your first family dinner around it. 



Bow Stalker said:


> ^^^^ Thats my kind of stuff there. No nails or screws! All Mortise and Tenon! Awesome!! The older way of building things may take a bit longer but it will last longer and give you a great sense of pride


Thank you. When i first stated, I told myself I was going to build quality, one of a kind pieces, or I wasn't going to do them at all. The joint work in both table were made using my favorite timber frame chisel and a mallet I made. I never use store bought material - all wood is reclaimed in some way. I actually have a line of tables I make from telephone poles. 



buckbuster31 said:


> How did you attach top to legs ?


Tops attach to bases with table top clips. This method allows for the top to expand and contract with atmospheric conditions without cracking or warping the table. Both of these tables have hidden aprons between each leg. Slots are cut in the aprons and the clips slide in those slots and attach to the underside of the top. I can get you a pick of the clip I use via phone or text if you would like. 



rackfreak210 said:


> Good Gawd are you Amish or something? LOL I WANT ONE! NOW!


Lol. These tables are what I do for a living. I actually sent one of my tables to Japan, I think I can send one to you. :wink:


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

How much would one of those bad boys set me back?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

rackfreak210 said:


> How much would one of those bad boys set me back?


Sent you a PM - don't want to get in trouble selling anything here without a sponsorship.


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

Call I spun the other day


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## pannell77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here are a few of my recent projects. One of these has turned into a fun side business to support my home brewing and hunting hobbies.

There are some really talented woodworkers on here, nice work!


----------



## strausy (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't make these but my dad does out of wood


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

1/4ing away said:


> He was 16 when he started...
> Jk...that's incredible.


 incredible is right !.....
if it weren't for noticing the laminations in the neck, I would have never thought it was a wood sculpture !


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are some of the projects I've done in the past.
Got a large brook trout in the works, but haven't been able to get to it for awhile.
Bill


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> That's really neat. I'm actually about to start tearing down an old barn that's over 100 years old. Got a lot of stuff I'm going to do with the wood cause I'm allowed to have as much as I want of it


Derek, barn wood makes the best deer pedestal mounts. I am going to build s few when I get my man cave finished after first of year.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Here are a few things that I've done over the years.


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Hope the pictures come out ok, My latest project, a patio cooler stand.


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's another one of my projects that people around here like. It's a bench, then when it's time to eat, the back flips up and you have half of a picnic tale.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

A few end grain butcher blocks


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

One Ocean Storm SLT stripper yak...


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Darth Vader voice* Impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

A few projects I have done over the years. 

Easier to post the link to my site www.vanheldengamecalls.weebly.com


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice work everyone, really like the kayak!
Just finished a sewing center for my wife. A lift mechanism will be on order soon.


----------



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)

*Custom Bow Rack*

I'm like you- I don't have much experience with woodworking, but I built this over the past few days to hold my Matthews.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry for the bad pics, but here are a few of mine


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^nice work!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

There is some amazing talent in this thread.


----------



## kevincarson (Dec 24, 2014)

AT s got talent

Pool cue. ..Gaboon ebony. With elephant ivory and silver maple shafts.


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just some simple bird houses for Christmas gifts.


----------



## smbdyshero (Mar 25, 2014)

pappasmerf, check out ana-white.com there are a ridiculous amount of projects that are dumbed down for us common folk to learn how to build everything.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Corner cabinet and China cabinet made from Butternut with worm holes made by my Brother a VietNam vet as I am also He was just killed in a car accident by a person on their phone ;(


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

vietvet50 said:


> View attachment 2145447
> View attachment 2145448
> 
> Corner cabinet and China cabinet made from Butternut with worm holes made by my Brother a VietNam vet as I am also He was just killed in a car accident by a person on their phone ;(


great workman ship , thanks for both your services and my condolences from one vet to another


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Wow...there are some true artists here on AT. Very impressive work!

I have never built a thing with wood in my life until recently. I looks like kindergarten stuff compared to what is on display in this thread.  I am building a full archery work room in my garage. Got the arrow station, work bench and draw board done. Now I gotta make a stand for the press. Just some 2x4 and plywood from Home Depot, a can of walnut stain and some polyurethane.


----------



## PunchIt23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice guys.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Some of you guys are giving me really good ideas for man-cave/garage worktables, bar tops, and walls.


We got some real artists on here :thumbs_up


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that scout.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribed!


----------



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

dblungem said:


> Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.
> 
> View attachment 2100073
> 
> View attachment 2100075


My god these are beautiful!

Awesome work!


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Project I've been working on. Lots of wood in this one, heavy too.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe this might be a better thread to ask this question


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jan 8, 2009)

dblungem said:


> Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...
> 
> View attachment 2100091
> 
> ...


This is awesome.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Do these count?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris! Those are killer!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to say there are a lot of people that have posted in this thread that have some great talent. There is something special about building a piece and then making use of it in or around your home. Lots of pride goes into each and every project that was posted here - nice work, guys.


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

dblungem said:


> Chris! Those are killer!


Thanks!!


----------



## markfralic21 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## dheat003 (Jan 12, 2015)

If there is any fly fisherman on here they may appreciate these nets I made. I used to make and sell these as a hobby, but now I just make a new one each year for trips out west to fly fish.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

fisherhahn said:


> started making these grunt calls a couple weeks ago...fun, quick projects and all my buddies love them. Been cranking them out like crazy for X-mas presents...
> View attachment 2108945
> View attachment 2108947
> View attachment 2108950
> View attachment 2108951


These are awesome, how much for the deer calls?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

dblungem said:


> Sent you a PM - don't want to get in trouble selling anything here without a sponsorship.


Send me a PM on price as well, may have to get one in our house when we move. Incredible work my friend


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

dheat003 said:


> If there is any fly fisherman on here they may appreciate these nets I made. I used to make and sell these as a hobby, but now I just make a new one each year for trips out west to fly fish.
> 
> View attachment 2163146


These are incredible! Any chance you want to make 1 or 2 more? :wink: I don't get to fly fish as much as I'd like to, but I love it when I get the chance


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

dheat003 said:


> If there is any fly fisherman on here they may appreciate these nets I made. I used to make and sell these as a hobby, but now I just make a new one each year for trips out west to fly fish.
> 
> View attachment 2163146
> View attachment 2163147
> ...


Where do you get the netting?


----------



## dheat003 (Jan 12, 2015)

The company I would by them from went out of business, I did notice that amazon, and brodin have the ghost(clear) rubber bags. Around $25, and several different sizes.


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a pedestal I built for my 2014 Wyoming buck. Cedar tree trunk (free) plus a pine "round" from Lowes ($18). After squaring both ends I epoxied three 3/8 x 6 hex bolts into the stump end, drilled matching holes in the base. I did this in case they ever needed to be tightened I could access the nuts from the bottom. I didn't care to use lag bolts for fear of eventual loosening and splitting of cedar. When I attached the base and trunk, I applied a good layer of construction adhesive between the two and to hold it tight to the bottom a few deck screws in from the bottom. Once everything set up, I tightened the nuts. I added 8 rubber feet ($5 on Ebay) around the edge of the round to keep it from slipping on hardwood floor, sanded lightly, and applied four coats of semi gloss poly.
When I cut the trunk (with a natural rub on it) I took it directly to a car wash and power washed the loose bark off down to the *******. Then I gently peeled sections of the ******* off to provide a contrast with a piece of broken glass. Stained the round to match. Hope you like it. Obviously the mount is not done yet but hopefully it will be soon as my taxi has limited space and sent me these pics when he fit the form to the pedestal.






First pic is before poly was applied.


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

I figure I saved myself a few hundred dollars over a "bought" pedestal. Total cost was less than $30 and total time spent was about ten hours not counting drying time.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Make sure and post the "final" pic of that pedestal mount....thanks


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure will.


----------



## Imissedagain (Jan 26, 2012)

Wood is wonderful. As is epoxy, wood and fiberglass.


----------



## Ragman44 (Dec 28, 2014)

Built this platform bed for my daughter a year ago.


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

dheat003 said:


> If there is any fly fisherman on here they may appreciate these nets I made. I used to make and sell these as a hobby, but now I just make a new one each year for trips out west to fly fish.
> 
> View attachment 2163146
> View attachment 2163147
> ...


Those are sweeeet!!!


----------



## dheat003 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Man, means a lot coming from a fellow okie!


----------



## Baconator (Dec 8, 2009)

nthewild said:


> sorry for the bad pics, but here are a few of mine


Excellent work, right in my wheelhouse. What did you use for materials?


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ya did great


----------



## allan sisson (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Just finished this build. A small bookshelf made out of rustic old fence boards. Full of nail holes and knot holes. I was tired of seeing my son's X-Box games, controllers, headset laying on the basement floor, so figured I would make this to keep it all in. Approximate dimensions: 26" H x 20" W x 16" D.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Coffee table from oak with cherry and oak legs with black walnut trays drawer fronts are curly maple. I still need to put the finish on it.


----------



## 313hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

*Son's bed*

View attachment 2198686


Son's bed built last summer. Cherry and oak


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice job will last forever


----------



## AzAthensArcher (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is a pedestal I built for a euro of a Coues buck and a javelina.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Excellent work, right in my wheelhouse. What did you use for materials?


These were made almost completely with reclaimed wood from pallets.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Present to my inlaws


----------



## savage7170 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Heres something I built last fall. Still needs a clear coat on it but the wife likes it.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

My wife wanted a dining room table and we didn't want to spend $1,500 on a new one. So I gathered up some lumber and my tools and made one for her. Came out pretty nice for my first table build.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

King said:


> My wife wanted a dining room table and we didn't want to spend $1,500 on a new one. So I gathered up some lumber and my tools and made one for her. Came out pretty nice for my first table build.
> 
> View attachment 2204079


Nice table King


----------



## 313hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice King!! Did you build from a plan?


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice table.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work, King


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Imissedagain said:


> Wood is wonderful. As is epoxy, wood and fiberglass.


Where did you get that grip for the gun? I have been wanting to do something similar for a bow grip.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Something I did over 20 years ago and still going strong.
Oak chest with cedar lining.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Will last for ever


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

So do most of you all follow plans or just design as you go?


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

A few more recent pieces from me:









































First is a sculpted handle for a ko-gyuto (smallish 6-7" chef's knife with a tall heel). The wood is Hawaiian mango, with nickel silver and 165yr old wagon wheel wrought iron spacers.









And the finished knife.

























Next are three more sculpted handles for a matching set of knives. The wood is dyed Oregon maple.









This is what they look like on the (unfinished) knives. The top is an 8" gyuto (chef's knife), the middle is a 6" utility knife, and the bottom is a 3" paring knife. They all still need polished, but when finished will look similar to the paring knife and the above ko-gyuto.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

cool thread I'm glad it got bumped!


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

BIP said:


> View attachment 4778097
> 
> View attachment 4778105
> 
> ...


Whoa, very nice detailed work.


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Sweet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RLZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow, so much talent. Great work everyone!!


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

dheat003 said:


> If there is any fly fisherman on here they may appreciate these nets I made. I used to make and sell these as a hobby, but now I just make a new one each year for trips out west to fly fish.
> 
> View attachment 2163146
> View attachment 2163147
> ...


Any chance you want to build one for an AT member and fellow fly-fisherman???


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^^^
Awesome work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Remodeled Kitchen. Built the cabinets myself. Actually did all of but the concrete countertops. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Built our new born daughters furniture. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Wife's china cabinet and my work bench. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

1/4ing away said:


> He was 16 when he started...
> Jk...that's incredible.


LMAO, that was funny right there.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Put up a pallet wall and an adjourning half wall with a shelf in my basement. Also replaced all of the trim and baseboards with 1x4" stained rough cedar.


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

m2ms said:


> Remodeled Kitchen. Built the cabinets myself. Actually did all of but the concrete countertops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work!


----------



## Swrefinish (Sep 14, 2014)

Bed and nite stands. Pine beetle kill with maple paneling


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Reclaimed wood bench


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Archery table


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pallet bench


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pallet table and benches


----------



## snz (Aug 17, 2016)

some of my butcher blocks and cheese cutting boards


----------



## jimmyfunk60 (Nov 11, 2014)

snz said:


> some of my butcher blocks and cheese cutting boards
> 
> View attachment 4850834
> View attachment 4850842
> View attachment 4850850


Very cool



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyh83 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those butcher blocks are awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to say, thank you all for sharing. I started the thread a while back and it's awesome seeing the pure talent of you all. Glad you have shared with us your projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

redyak3 said:


> Nice work everyone, really like the kayak!
> Just finished a sewing center for my wife. A lift mechanism will be on order soon.


Great work! 
Wifey would love this. Did you work from a purchasled plan? Or come up with it yourself?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy smoke!!! Some talented people here :mg:


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

I cut the trees down,
had a portable mill come and make them into boards, 
Dried them in the yard for 2 years,
Used a friends wood working shop, and milled the boards,
Sanded and put 3 coats of clear poly on them and then cut and put them on the walls.

Each bedroom has a Oak "accent" wall now. Living room has 5" planks, one bedroom has 4" and the other 3"... Really makes the place look nice.

Lot of work but well worth it. 









Living room wall







One bedroom 3" planks









Main Bedroom 4" planks

Sorry about the rotation but I can't fix it so the website will display it correctly. Should be a feature in the control panel for the next update of the program.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I feel so inadequate...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

redruff said:


> I feel so inadequate...


If you feel that way, just direct everyone over to your cooks on the Hey Smokers forum. You'll feel better haha


----------



## Britam (Sep 14, 2016)

Some of my most recent projects


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## CoSnipe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

*New headboard*

Still trying to decide on stain color and reading lamps.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Tag


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Great work fellas. I could look at this stuff all day!


----------



## Britam (Sep 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Britam (Sep 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grahamdavis88 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is the last bow I built. Zebrawood riser and maple/clear glass limbs


----------



## schrepfer (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! Those tables are beautiful! What did you use to finish that?


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

There's some great stuff on this thread! I only have limited woodworking experience, and there are some great ideas here! Here is a project I made for my Fiance. It's a coffee table/kitchen island to create more counter space in the small kitchen.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Latest was dads pedestal for his sable to be mounted. Forgot a final pic. Used oak for pedestal and shedua wood for the Africa plaque. Just poly'd the plaque


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

And the euro pedestal mount for my wildebeest


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## teacherhunter (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Elegant-Woodworking-Gifts-104859269594716/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE
















I will happily trade gear for custom Woodwork!


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

CoSnipe said:


>


Real gunporn!!


----------



## MNWelder (Oct 9, 2016)

There is some really nice work here


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

scrub-buster said:


>


awesome creations, kool trailer and awesome long bows, would love to see pics or video of that snake bow being made.....love the kool curves


----------



## mikx (Nov 7, 2016)

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lagernuts (Jan 11, 2005)

Found several great projects on this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Still gotta stain it. But this pedestal will soon have an Impala on top


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Just finished a stand for a bow press.......


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

A true wall hanger! LOOKS GREAT!


dblungem said:


> Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...
> 
> View attachment 2100091
> 
> ...


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

View attachment 5235641

you Guys got some skills......


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Iamewe64 said:


> View attachment 5235617
> 
> View attachment 5235641
> 
> you Guys got some skills......


 Very cool and rustic!!


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Very cool and rustic!!


Thanks, I just started tinkering with wood working this year.......


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Not your everyday hardwood floor.


----------



## jthandcraft (Nov 9, 2016)

dblungem said:


> Not mine, but some of the coolest things I've seen in a while. Insane talent here...
> 
> View attachment 2100091
> 
> ...


That is off the chart!! Wow!


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a couple


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is another minus the beef wellington LOL!


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Another one


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

And one more


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

The cherry came from my property God nocked down 5 nice trees and I had the Amish bandsaw them.


----------



## Mtelkhunter 1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Dynex (Jul 25, 2013)

kevincarson said:


> AT s got talent
> 
> Pool cue. ..Gaboon ebony. With elephant ivory and silver maple shafts.


I want one.


----------



## flyboy129 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## flyboy129 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Hoyt8594 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Those are some nice projects!


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

redruff said:


> I feel so inadequate...


This sums up my feelings very accurately..... LOL


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I didn't make the snowshoes or the chairs. The sign, the two bars and did all the siding...that's me.


----------



## bigcountry001 (Jul 5, 2016)

awesome projects!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Just finished a small coffee table for the man cave. Built it to match my tv stand. Beat on it with hammer, screws, rebar, saws, filed off the edges and ends, made fake worm holes. Used a Walnut stain and then went over the edges and knots with an Ebony stain to add a touch of black to it. Very rustic.

Wood burned the Powercat into the top, since we are K-State fans.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

I made a corner cabinet out of Butternut with worm holes for my printer and paper. And to put my Laptop on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalopez75 (Jan 9, 2017)

How about these?


----------



## KansasBowman12 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lots of cool stuff!! I'm jealous!


----------



## lubiniecki60 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone have a website or sell any of their woodwork


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Woodworking looks great guys!


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Just made and donated this to a local gun shop for a predator hunt dinner auction










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

^^Nice looking chairs!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I built my own cherry kitchen cabinets, topped them off with granite counter tops.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Green River said:


> I built my own cherry kitchen cabinets, topped them off with granite counter tops.


AW MAN they're upside down, sorry not sure how that happened


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful work , imagine what they would have cost You. Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

The work is too nice to leave the pictures flipped the wrong way! Great job!


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful job on the cabinets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunter85 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome work, wish I had that kind of skill!


----------



## Mark S C (Oct 16, 2016)

These pics are motivating me to head to the basement and do some work.


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow some great craftsman for sure.


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

Perry24 said:


> The work is too nice to leave the pictures flipped the wrong way! Great job!


Beautiful work there. Congratulations on a highly skilled job well done. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Can You even imagine the cost of having someone else do that. Great job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

This staircase is one of my favorites. It started with the need for a support column in the center of the dining room. Everything it the house was wood so I thought it would be cool to have a "tree" for the post. A little wandering and I found a ash tree with a bittersweet vine wrapped around it, Perfect. I only needed 8' so I had another 30'+ left over. My mind got wandering a little and decided to use the remaining pieces for the post and railing. The spindles were all pieces of the vine. All the wood was taken off the property.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A better shot of the column and a pic of the hickory kitchen also hand made from rough cut hickory. I was pretty proud of the kitchen bet the stairs are still my favorite!









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

On a bit larger scale......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

kspseshooter said:


> On a bit larger scale......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's truly awesome! Very nice work


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Super nice Barn Watcha going to use it for?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

leoncrandall74 said:


> This staircase is one of my favorites. It started with the need for a support column in the center of the dining room. Everything it the house was wood so I thought it would be cool to have a "tree" for the post. A little wandering and I found a ash tree with a bittersweet vine wrapped around it, Perfect. I only needed 8' so I had another 30'+ left over. My mind got wandering a little and decided to use the remaining pieces for the post and railing. The spindles were all pieces of the vine. All the wood was taken off the property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 8pt skull on the wall was found looking for the tree

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

kspseshooter said:


> On a bit larger scale......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yes just a tad bit bigger. Nice very nice.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

leoncrandall74 said:


> This staircase is one of my favorites. It started with the need for a support column in the center of the dining room. Everything it the house was wood so I thought it would be cool to have a "tree" for the post. A little wandering and I found a ash tree with a bittersweet vine wrapped around it, Perfect. I only needed 8' so I had another 30'+ left over. My mind got wandering a little and decided to use the remaining pieces for the post and railing. The spindles were all pieces of the vine. All the wood was taken off the property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very creative, I like it.


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

A few from my work shop. ALL were turned out using 2X4's.


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Another fun project with 2X4's... Reverse engineered Flexible Flyer...


----------



## mmeyer214 (Sep 28, 2016)

Some pretty talented people on here 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I made this gun cabinet for my dad for a father's day gift 22 years ago, how time flies i was 20. I got it back 8 yrs ago when he passed. With an exception of the little rope molding i made every every piece. It all started as a pile rough cut lumber that came off our family farm. Every board had to be planed and edged and sooo much sanding. All the panels were doweled and glued. They were the first raised panel doors I ever made.
Lol my granddaughter thought the princess stickers made it look much better









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

^ nice^ goes to show well made stuff will last a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow that "barn" is something else!! Not sure I should even post! LOL.
But these did finish up nice. Gift for my buddy.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

kspseshooter said:


> ^ nice^ goes to show well made stuff will last a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love the grain and the color of the cherry it has gotten so much darker over the years. It's one of my favorite woods 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Thank you. I love the grain and the color of the cherry it has gotten so much darker over the years. It's one of my favorite woods
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Our kitchen is rustic cherry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

We broke the table top glass on this table. A new glass was going to cost about $80. $11 in fence pickets and here you go









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashwell10 (Jul 16, 2016)

I would agree!


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

6 bed room 5 1/2 bath. Stick built with log siding inside and out. Over 3000' of white oak flooring. I think I ingested a wheelbarrow full of sawdust on this project. How long do ya think it took just to sand EVERY board in this house? Yep way too long.... Couldn't have done it without the help of my two best buds Jeff Christman and Stan Hotaling.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I see all that wood and just can't imagine me sanding every board. Kuddos to you and your friends. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RGV hunter said:


> I see all that wood and just can't imagine me sanding every board. Kuddos to you and your friends.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


We were 9 months from the time we started till finished. We did everything except the foundation and plumbing/heating. The worst part was the polyurethane, I had a headache for a month

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Darn good job 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hood2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Some really Cool stuff here.


----------



## LKamp (Nov 29, 2016)

Live edge walnut desk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

LKamp said:


> Live edge walnut desk


That's gorgeous!! Great job 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hick22 (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool builds. Anyone do anything cool with a dremel ?


----------



## Lost_Ways (Jul 6, 2017)

A trout I carved back in highschool. Made the base too. It was dropped hence the two fins sitting on base. It's been repaired since.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

*well at least its wood*













did this staircase a few years agoeverywhere that you see hand rail used to be a wall


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

thats me im alot more grey nowlol


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

brettbrett said:


> View attachment 6121409
> View attachment 6121409
> did this staircase a few years agoeverywhere that you see hand rail used to be a wall


 Beatiful work; you spent a lot of time standing in front of a lathe on that one!


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

First class job. Very well planned and crafted.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)




----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

top carve is of the baby's pic


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

not wood but one of my favorites-- cut in corian / solid surface counter stuff


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great work guys here is a 100 year old floor I did..









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

GoofyArcher said:


> top carve is of the baby's pic
> View attachment 6302287
> 
> View attachment 6302289
> ...


Man-spent some time chiselling out on those ones!! Wow


----------



## Tylerdb22 (Nov 24, 2017)

GoofyArcher said:


> top carve is of the baby's pic
> View attachment 6302287
> 
> View attachment 6302289
> ...


Wow..pretty impressive!


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

Tylerdb22 said:


> Wow..pretty impressive!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CNYarchery (Oct 15, 2017)

Wow, lots of talented wood workers here. Great job on those floors.


----------



## g2knee (Sep 21, 2017)

Holy crap that floor -- looks brand new.


----------



## Lengyel395 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bad***** projects


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

These are a few of my latest. Unfortunately I i didn't get to keep any of them. You can see more on my Facebook page "Cumberland Woodworks"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

The kids and I spent a little time on some pineweood derby cars. I can't take much credit, they come up with the make/model, I cut the pieces and they do the assembly/sanding and painting. The red one is a '50 Chevy 5 window, the orange is a '71 Dodge Demon.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

A couple years ago during a trip to the Renassaince Fest the kids wanted to buy swords. I promised them we could do better with the scrap wood pile when we got home. The pics don't do them full justice, I chamfered the blades with the router to give them a bit of an edge and they used hammered metal paint to give a pretty realistic look. The battle ax is actually pretty scary, my oldest keeps it under his bed just in case!


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Built this over the summer for the kids... Keep in mind I did this alone and I work in accounting, so I am no craftsman at all!


----------



## Shane A (Aug 2, 2011)

A 56' hybrid with zebrawood riser.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Shane A said:


> A 56' hybrid with zebrawood riser.


Sweet! That looks awesome. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mariodealba (Dec 2, 2017)

are you serious? this is way cool


----------



## mariodealba (Dec 2, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## Shane A (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its a new design I have been working on developing for several months. Shoots great!


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lengyel395 said:


> Bad***** projects


Beautiful work My Friend, Your heart is in it and it shows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Some really nice work in here. That deer head is awesome!


----------



## sportbob (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a little something I made based on things I saw online. Nowhere near the level of craftsmanship seen in the other posts here!


----------



## snakescales (May 12, 2015)

dblungem said:


> Not archery related, but a couple tables I threw together. No bolts or screw - all mortise and tenon.
> 
> View attachment 2100073
> 
> View attachment 2100075


Would love to build something in this style, on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## jwagnoswag (Oct 16, 2017)

Recent little cubby / hat rack


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine is not as nice as DBLUNGEM but it was my first table ever. Next I am going to try to do one out of mesquite wood.


----------



## Wapsi-BP (Jul 7, 2017)

Pallet headboard I just finished









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwlt500r (Jan 4, 2010)

LKamp said:


> Live edge walnut desk


Show off!! 
Lol. Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGuns (Apr 9, 2009)

Barn door I made for a closet door.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

how much of a baseball fan are you?


----------



## Gatorwhips (Apr 14, 2018)

*Some of my projects*


----------



## Gatorwhips (Apr 14, 2018)

*Some more whips and wood*














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

10essee said:


> View attachment 6495645


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Great job guys!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomack (May 27, 2018)

Wow. I am a lifelong carpenter and woodworker. Former professional cabinetmaker and furniture maker. Part-time luthier. Now in a different line of work. But I am totally blown away and humbled by the work shown in this thread. I expected to find some clever ideas for bow racks.... what an amazing surprise. 

I don't have many pics handy to show. Here's my 1963 Anschutz 1411, restored from a pretty messed up condition. Damn thing is accurate as hell (when I do my part).


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Lots of talent here!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Made a set of side plates from a scrap of cherry flooring









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Pergola over concrete patio. Roof is out of Galvalume corrugated panels. All cedar material with 6x6 posts. Just added decorative angle braces for the posts not included in the picture.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

awesome grips.


----------



## dsfireandwood (Nov 19, 2014)

A breadboard dining table and some window transom.


----------



## nato300 (Jan 24, 2016)

amazing work!


----------



## cdairman (Apr 16, 2019)

Lots of people with way more skills than I. First attempt at adding pics too, so I hope this works. These are my Dutch oven boxes (each has a different logo so I can ask the boys or scouts to "bring me the pitchfork Dutch oven" etc.)


----------



## bowdomino (Jun 1, 2016)

Wish I had that much talent!!


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

I made each of my grandkids toybox's when they were born. I seem to be trying to one-up myself with each one.


----------



## bowfest (Apr 9, 2019)

Since it's an archery forum, maybe some marshmallow crossbows I made for my kids would be appropriate.


----------



## ReezO11B (Apr 17, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## ReezO11B (Apr 17, 2017)

Impressed by all of you guys! Seriously great work.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I wouldnt even consider it really "wood working". More like putting wood together. Not nearly as impressive as the stuff here. 

I got sick of all my hunting gear/my wifes accumulated "stuff (junk antiques) taking over my garage. Here was my couple hour project last weekend. Amazing what a little organization can do.


----------



## rezdog (Jul 18, 2016)

great shelving idea for garage


----------

